

AVG acquires Privax, provider of HideMyAss VPN service, for $60M - rplnt
http://www.zdnet.com/article/avg-acquires-desktop-mobile-privacy-firm-privax/

======
blueatlas
I just hope they don't change the branding. Well done, particularly the names
of their service level packages on the pricing page.

